# Honey - elderly syrian hamster - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Honey is a one and half year old female syrian hamster.
She has come to us because she belonged to a child who was getting too much homework and no longer had time for her.

She is very easy to handle and is looking for a loving retirement home to spend her twilight months.

We ask for a donation of whatever you can afford.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends
[email protected] 
0751 568 4921
Furry Friends Animal Rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

